# Ariens 11528LE belt loose



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone have a clue on how to tighten the belt for the auger, looked at my owners manuel but it is so damn confusing, snowblower is a model 11528LE probably like a 2005 or 2006. Problem is theres not enough tension on the belt so its throwing just about no snow, it seems like normal belt wear no huge chunks missing, seems like it just needs to be tightened up but i cant out where ot pull up tension.


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

Never mind fixed it had to mess with idler arm, simple job but ariens doesn't explain it


----------



## franhoward (Mar 4, 2014)

*Howard S*

Hello,
I have the same Ariens and the same problem. How did you fix this problem?


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

i believe i had to move the spring that was located near the idler pulley. there was a second hole on my blower for the spring so there would be more tension. Really depends on how much wear your belt has, might just be easier to replace the whole belt if there are large chunks missing from the belt. If you need to replace the belt, i believe you have to remove the whole second stage part of the blower to gain access.


----------



## franhoward (Mar 4, 2014)

*ariens 11528*

Thanks for the prompt reply. Let's hope that we are done with the snow for this winter!
Howard


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

actually, you don't mess with the spring. The adjustment is on the idler. It idler is a 1/2 inch bolt and nut. Loosen it and move it to the right till it touches the belt, then tighten. Function of the spring is to engage the brake underneath. To replace the belt, you don't have to take anything apart really. Take the belt cover(plastic)off. Stand unit up with unit sitting on top of augers. Loosen bolts on bottom inspection plate, slide back to expose belt brake and guide-loosen 2 5/16 bolts on guide. Remove belt pull up belt through top inspection hole. Install new belt opposite directions. 15 minutes top start to finish.


----------



## speedy1wrc (Feb 15, 2014)

And if you have nimble fingers you can do it all topside, if you get lazy, not mentioning names (me).


----------

